# Vibrant Reef Cleaner-New/Used



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any unused or leftover (not expired) *Vibrant Reef Cleaner* that's sitting in some dark corner collecting dust? Let me know if you want to get rid of it please ...

Thank you


----------



## dcskmy (Mar 8, 2013)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Does anyone have any unused or leftover (not expired) *Vibrant Reef Cleaner* that's sitting in some dark corner collecting dust? Let me know if you want to get rid of it please ...
> 
> Thank you


Not sure how much you need but I have a little over 8oz left from a 16oz bottle and it's not expired. I am located in Stouffville.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd be interested and PM'd you for further instructions. Thank you!


----------

